# IT Landscape



## Wildcard (20. Mai 2007)

Ich bastle gerade an einem IT Landscape (Systemlandschaft) Diagramm.
Leider sehen die Dinger alle unterschiedlich aus.
Mich würde interessieren ob es für diese Diagrammart irgendwelche Normen oder eine einheitliche Symbolik gibt, denn das Internet schweigt sich ziemlich aus.
Welche Symbole sind wichtig?

Ein Netz : Wolke (scheint quasi Standard zu sein)
Client : Monitor
Server : Computer
Firewall : eine Wand
Switches : ?
Hubs : ?
Router : ?
Datenbank : ?

Was noch?


----------



## SnooP (21. Mai 2007)

Datenbank ist doch immer der typische flache Zylinder  ... hubs/switches/router sind schon schwieriger... nen hub könnte nen einfacher kasten sein, nen router schon mehr nen ganzer rechner  ... bei sowas würde ich jeweils einfache kästen nehmen, evtl. verschiedenfarbig und drunter schreiben was es ist...


----------



## Tellerrand (21. Mai 2007)

Das kenn ich.
Bisher habe ich auchnoch keine zwei Leute gesehen die sowas ähnlich machen und gleiche Symbole nutzen.
Switch bzw. Router kenn ich eigentlich als flache Zylinder, also eher eine dicke Scheibe mit dem passenden Symbol oben drauf.
Aber ganz ehrlich, da würde ich einfach das nehmen was gut passt, hauptsache man erkennt was gemeint ist, eine einheitliche Norm hab ich dazu jedenfalls noch nicht gesehen


----------



## hupfdule (21. Mai 2007)

Am häufigsten habe ich bisher die Cisco Notation gesehen. Die verwende ich auch selbst in solchen Fällen.

Ein Beispiel dazu findet man u.a. hier unter Punkt "5. Cisco Generic Icon"


----------



## Wildcard (21. Mai 2007)

Danke hupfdule, das ist spitze   
Ich hatte nämlich auch hauptsächlich die Cisco Notation im Kopf, aber eine tiefe Abneigung dagegen das Curriculum nochmal zu öffnen und mir entsprechende Symbole zu klauen  :lol: 
Dir ist nicht zufällig noch bekannt ob ein solcher Iconsatz irgendwo erhältlich ist (vorzugsweise unter einer Creative Commons Lizenz)?

 :toll:


----------



## hupfdule (21. Mai 2007)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Dir ist nicht zufällig noch bekannt ob ein solcher Iconsatz irgendwo erhältlich ist (vorzugsweise unter einer Creative Commons Lizenz)?



Kommt drauf an, in welchem Format du es willst. So aus dem Stand heraus, fällt mir nur Dia ein. Dort gibt es bereits einen Satz mit diesen Symbolen.


----------



## Wildcard (21. Mai 2007)

Wunderbar, vielen Dank nochmal. Wenn ich wieder zu Hause bin schau ich mir mal deren Repository an.  :toll:


----------



## Tellerrand (21. Mai 2007)

Was nen Zufall ... nutze Dia und anscheinend auch genau die Notation, damit wären wir schon 3  :lol:


----------

